

Introducing Surge – The CDN for Front-End Developers - sintaxi
https://medium.com/surge-sh/introducing-surge-the-cdn-for-front-end-developers-b4a50a61bcfc

======
brgs
Are the websites really served from a CDN ?

From what I can see, 192.241.214.148 is only announced by AS14061 which is
owned by Digital Ocean.

Webpagetest[0] seems to report that there is no CDN on surge.sh, which is also
served from 192.241.214.148.

Am I missing something, or the websites are only served from one location ?

[0]:
[http://www.webpagetest.org/result/150303_19_10FX/](http://www.webpagetest.org/result/150303_19_10FX/)

~~~
sintaxi
Thanks for asking this question.

The standup is modest at this point for testing purposes as we need to iterate
quickly based off initial feedback. We didn't do that with the Harp Platform
and it made things challenging initially.

This is the same backend system that the Harp platform which is deployed to
about 10-12 AWS servers which has been in production for about 18 months.

We are currently testing out Digital Ocean and are deciding if we roll this
out on their infrastructure or piggyback off the Harp Platform system - or
something else all together.

If your concern is that this is just a rails app or something similar it is
not.

This is a distributed system built with NodeJS, HAProxy, ZeroMQ, and Redis.
Edge nodes have a global dedupe cache to ensure each file is distributed
across the network only once.

Over time the architecture will be revealed for people to evaluate if it is
right for them. Sorry that hasn't been fully provided at this time. We're a
pretty lean shop and these things take time.

Edit: Also, I should mention that surge.sh isn't self hosted. It is served
with express.

------
jmlane
This looks really promising but I have some concerns about Surge being able to
support the current unlimited free usage for any amount of time.

~~~
sintaxi
Thanks! What are your concerns exactly?

~~~
Siecje
That it will not be around in the future.

------
donbronson
How are they offering SSL on custom domains for free? by using Cloudflare?

------
jimpick
Congrats on the launch!

